# Bad boat accident - Brunswick



## jimbo1187 (Apr 27, 2016)

Just heard about a bad accident in brunswick. One dead, one rescued and two still missing near the Sidney Lanier Bridge. Not many details yet. Keep them in your prayers.

http://m.1440wgig.iheart.com/articl...sidney-lanier-bridge1-14652943/#ixzz4752Vxcuv


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 28, 2016)

I saw that, very sad.


----------



## micahdean (Apr 28, 2016)

Sad! Please update when more news is available.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Apr 28, 2016)

micahdean said:


> Sad! Please update when more news is available.



1 survivor, the other 3 bodies have been recovered.

From what I've read/heard, there were 4 guys in a 14' boat right around the Sidney Lanier bridge and a rogue wave capsized their boat. None of the 4 could swim. The survivor was the only one wearing a PFD.

One story I've heard says that the wave was caused from the wake off another boat, but I know the water was pretty choppy yesterday so it could have been anything. In any case, it was too rough for a 14' boat with 4 guys in it. Sad story all the way around though...


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 28, 2016)

This is from earlier. They found the others and have identified them. They said it was rough water and waves that swamped the boat. Sad and so avoidable.

http://www.thebrunswicknews.com/bre...cle_f4aa8964-c5ee-58a1-915f-18812a389067.html


----------



## armyvet4583 (Apr 28, 2016)

Seen a article quoting one of the boys mothers stating that they had fished the area before. However first time in a boat. Sounds like alot of bad choices made. Resulting in tragedy.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 28, 2016)

*Family*

My heart goes out to the families of the deceased. I know I have made a few bad choices while out on the water and thankfully been able to make it home safely every time. Hate to see or hear about stuff like this.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 28, 2016)

Jon boat?


----------



## jimbo1187 (Apr 29, 2016)

Steve762us said:


> Jon boat?



Can't confirm but that's what I've heard.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 29, 2016)

Here's  an article that says it was a 14' fiberglass boat. http://www.firstcoastnews.com/mb/ne...ng-after-boat-capsizes-in-brunswick/156872033


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 29, 2016)

Riplukelee said:


> Here's  an article that says it was a 14' fiberglass boat. http://www.firstcoastnews.com/mb/ne...ng-after-boat-capsizes-in-brunswick/156872033



In the video they say the green boat in the pic is the decedent's boat. Looks like a few inches more freeboard than a jon boat, but not much--and some of those guys looked big.


----------

